# Ruby Red Spilo



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like how rub red spilos look and was wondering if some of you keepers could post pics of your RRS, and info on them. Like how big do they usually get, how big of a tank should they have, how aggressive are they?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

http://opefe.com/spilopleura.html


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's mine when he still had red...






Absolutely amazing fish. Extremely bold and he eats out of my hands, and chases me around when I walk by or wave my hands.

Mine has lost his red, so that's something to consider long term.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Smoke, what size tank do you reccomend for a rrs?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

40b at least. 75g for life.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

ScarsandCars said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Smoke, what size tank do you reccomend for a rrs?


I keep mine in a 56G Tall - which has a wider footprint (at least 18" wide). He is extremely confident in there and roams around like a shark.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I have mine in a 40g long tank, plan on upgrading to a 75g in a few years time. As mentioned they're generally an outgoing species. Cant go wrong with getting one, they have some awesome colours on them too!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I have mine in a standard 30 gallon tank (36 X 12 X 16) and he couldn't be any happier!...I posted pics in the pics/vids section!...He's very aggressive, constantly finger and pen chases, and does "figure 8's" between the plants all day long...also, him and my rhom are constantly staring each other down from their respective tanks!..







....My RRS is currently 6.5 inches (closer to 7 than 6) and still has all of his colors!...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

mine is 5" of ferocity and housed in a 35G, this guy is frickin aggressive, I hand fed him but he jumped half way out the water and bit my finger not a good scene lol but yea hes a crazy s.o.b.



Da said:


> I have mine in a standard 30 gallon tank (36 X 12 X 16) and he couldn't be any happier!...I posted pics in the pics/vids section!...He's very aggressive, constantly finger and pen chases, and does "figure 8's" between the plants all day long...also, him and my rhom are constantly staring each other down from their respective tanks!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my guy's color seemed to have faded and he looks more yellow...how'd you make him keep his colors ? thanks


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> I have mine in a standard 30 gallon tank (36 X 12 X 16) and he couldn't be any happier!...I posted pics in the pics/vids section!...He's very aggressive, constantly finger and pen chases, and does "figure 8's" between the plants all day long...also, him and my rhom are constantly staring each other down from their respective tanks!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my guy's color seemed to have faded and he looks more yellow...how'd you make him keep his colors ? thanks
[/quote]

I feed him every other day (goldfish, crawlers/bloodworms, and silversides) and do about 20% weekly water changes!..My gravel is a light brownish color and that might also play a role in bringing his colors out...Also, he is happier than a pig wallowing in sh*t!...







...He constantly swims back and forth doing "figure 8's" between the plants and stays active...Perhaps that is another reason why he still has all of his colors!..(orange, red, yellow, purple, etc.)...He straight up looks like rainbow sherbert!...


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

You guys got me sold. Im getting a ruby red for my now empty 55. Im probly not gunna get one for another month or so but ill post pics when i do.

How fast do they grow? Aquascape has 2-3" for sale and i like growing my piranhas from as small as i can get em.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Da said:


> You guys got me sold. Im getting a ruby red for my now empty 55. Im probly not gunna get one for another month or so but ill post pics when i do.
> 
> How fast do they grow? Aquascape has 2-3" for sale and i like growing my piranhas from as small as i can get em.


I'm not sure about growth rate, but from why I've seen a good number of em are aggressive and always pace the tank, overall a great fish


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

balluupnetme said:


> Nice man, my guy is really active also, but I think I should feed live more often I usually feed live like once a month, my substrate is like grayish gravel that might be why his color is the way it is...do you have pics by any chance ?...*I already posted them in the pics/vids section...You must have missed them...They didn't come out to good...The pics don't do them any justice...I will update in several weeks!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> You guys got me sold. Im getting a ruby red for my now empty 55. Im probly not gunna get one for another month or so but ill post pics when i do.
> 
> How fast do they grow? Aquascape has 2-3" for sale and i like growing my piranhas from as small as i can get em.


I'm not sure about growth rate, but from why I've seen a good number of em are aggressive and always pace the tank, overall a great fish
[/quote]

It is how these Ruby Red Spilos are IME. Doesn't matter what you feed them. I feed mine salmon sometimes, soaked in vitachem - no difference. Salmon and vitachem are both high in carotene and other nutrients.

They will all fade over time, some may take longer than others depending on maturity.

There are several members on this site who have RRS that have also faded.


Mine
NubSmoke
PMan
You
GG's old one (I believe TimmyLucas has it now)

Hopefully Manster's fish keeps its colors, but it would be better to check in about 6 months to a year to see if that color still holds. (IMO).


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea...I feed mine NLS pellets and shrimp and I still can't get the red out of him, it sucks but his personality does make up for his lost colors though


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you guys finding that its loosing the red completely or just not as vibrant. I'm finding my RRS's red is fading but still stays bright on its gill plate, most of the loss seems to be in the stomach area before the yellow kicks in.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

e46markus said:


> Are you guys finding that its loosing the red completely or just not as vibrant. I'm finding my RRS's red is fading but still stays bright on its gill plate, most of the loss seems to be in the stomach area before the yellow kicks in.


Hi Emarkus,

yeah, mine still has the solid red blotch around his gill plate and has orange and yellow in his belly and the purple on the top!...I will keep updating in the pics/vids section...I posted him there if you haven't already seen it!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Are you guys finding that its loosing the red completely or just not as vibrant. I'm finding my RRS's red is fading but still stays bright on its gill plate, most of the loss seems to be in the stomach area before the yellow kicks in.


It always has a red hue to it, where you can still see a shade of it under the right lighting... but it fades and almost blends into its entire body, to give it a unique goldish hue. The gills become very dark, to the point where there isn't really a color. The body also becomes much darker in color. It may be possible that it is related to how the entire fish darkens up as they mature.

Mine started looking very dark in color at one point and it's probably around that time the color faded. And yes, mine was bloody red, probably the bloodiest I've seen yet. I still love him though, because it's not their color that makes em, it's their attitude!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya that was another thing i wanted to bring up is my spilo seems to have gotten quite dark as a whole. The substrate plays a role in it i know but from the time i had him to now i can see he's gotten darker...weird.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Are you guys finding that its loosing the red completely or just not as vibrant. I'm finding my RRS's red is fading but still stays bright on its gill plate, most of the loss seems to be in the stomach area before the yellow kicks in.


[/quote]

Smoke,
How big is your guy again and how long have you had him?!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Around 7-8" and had him for over a year.


----------

